# Food Safety News Sat 4/11/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 11, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 4/11/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* University gets grant to help detect ciguatera in Canary Islands*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 11, 2020 12:05 am The Canary Islands government has approved a grant of more than €100,000 for a university to allow it to carry out tests to detect ciguatoxin in fish. The award of €105,000 ($114,900) to the University Institute of Animal Health and Food Safety (IUSA) will enable it to meet the costs of doing such laboratory tests....  Continue Reading


* Consumers report rocks in Healthy Choice chicken products; recall initiated*
By News Desk on Apr 10, 2020 04:30 pm Conagra Brands has recalled certain Healthy Choice chicken products because of complaints from consumers about rocks in the products. The company reports distributing the products nationwide, as well as exporting them to Canada, according to a recall notice posted by the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). “FSIS is concerned that some product may...  Continue Reading


----------

